# New saltwater tank- beginner



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

So I'm planning on starting a saltwater tank if I can arrange my room to have the space for a fairly large tank for the saltwater. I know of a shelving unit I can get that should support the weight of the entire setup. Can anyone offer any tips for saltwater tank keeping tips? Can I use treated tap water, which I do with my freshwater fish no problem? (Obviously I add salt, which I get from my LFS.) PS; I plan on starting with two or so clownfish once the tank gets cycled.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are planning on using your tap water make sure and have it tested by your local pet store for all the tests they have so you can get a good idea of what you are working with. Ammonia,nitrites,nitrates,PH,KH,Calcium,Copper,phosphates, and magnesium if they have it.


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

I tend to use tap water with my freshwater fish, but I put conditioner in it before it goes in the tank.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

What size tank r u thinking of getting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

It will be between 55 and 75 gallons.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I buy my saltwater from my LFS. They have .55 cents for a gallon for regular or red sea water for $1.00 a gallon. It is much easier than making it IMO


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

It is nice to be able to make your own water not only due to transit but also as you will at some point have to do an emergency water change and not having the ability to do sowill be a big downer.

I do understand if the city water present is not of proper quality,I am lucky and where I live my water is all good.I still have an RO unit just in case things go bad from flooding or future saturation of solids and chemicals.


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't have a car, so buying already mixed water will be difficult since I don't think bringing a lot of it on the bus is a smart idea.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with setting up your saltwater tank. I look forward to future pics.


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll post pictures somewhere once I get it all set up with fish in it.


----------

